# Discovery Channel - The Raid on Entebbe



## Old Sweat (28 Jan 2011)

This program is being aired this Sunday on the Discovery Channel. The producer, who is the son of a classmate of mine from officer training, has done a number of productions with a military theme over the years.

http://www.ctvmedia.ca/discovery/releases/release.asp?id=13372&yyyy=2011


----------

